# LindSea (FS18) Pic



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Took the LindSea up to Matlacha Pass yesterday afternoon.  Beautiful day on the water, saw tons of fish cruising in the extreme shallows (warming up?) but couldnt get any of them to eat.  
Anyhow, here's a pic.









Josh


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There's the pic I was waiting to see.
Came out gorgeous. Very Nice!


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not enough superlatives to do it justice, but I'll go with awesome at the moment.  I would love to see it person, you have to be very proud. - eric


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow! Build pics? You can't do this to us.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

WHOA!!! Wait a minute my friend, you can't just tease us with one pic of that sexy skiff. Totally agree with Murph. You gotta show her off more. More pics!!!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That's the money shot, for sure.
Very nice!
That cold snap screwed them up here too!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: LindSea(FS18) Pics*

lotsa pics:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1210247723
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1212161876
http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/gallery.asp?gallery=444


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Your skiff looks very sharp I live in your area and hope to see you on the water. Congrats on a great looking boat. George


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be in a new boat in a month or so, so keep a look out between now and Mid-February. 

Josh


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Did you build the boat with the provided amount of glass? Or did you add more?

And where's the fish blood?


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Glass-yes, Resin-not hardly.


----------



## shine (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice boat, and very nice color


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow that turned out nice Josh! Sterling or System 3?


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks great, man. Looks like I'm going to have to come up with a new color scheme though.  For those of us that are woefully slow at building boats (read: me), is there any chance of a full-on performance report in the future. I'd love to hear some pros and cons on the design from someone who's actually used it on the water for it's intended purpose. Bob doesn't seem to be done yet (or he's playing his cards very close), and Wiggles' design deviations will make his perform much differently than mine when when I finally finish. Anything that you wish you'd done differently if you could go back? Maybe I missed this sort of thing on one of the sites. If so, drop me a link. I crave info!

Again man, congrats. She's looking strong.


Elie


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

looks good josh, even if though you built it. looks even better on the water!!!!

congrats!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm interested in some performance info too.

If you have another boat on the way, is it a replacement? Hmmm...


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Elie-what would you like to know? I've gotten up to 25mph with two adults onboard and full fuel tank (12 gallon). Poles in less than 5" of water. 

Gramps-I used Interlux Brightsides. I'm very pleased with the finish. It was surprisingly easy to use. 

The new boat will be a replacement until I have room to keep both boats at the house, in the garage. Thats going to necessitate a new house, so who knows when. The FS18 will be living at my dads place until then. 

More questions-shoot.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

First off, how well does it pole? Not sure if you've poled a Glades Skiff before, but how does it compare to the closest production boat that you've spent time on? Have you spent any time on the platform while solo in the boat?  Seems like you'd get some bad trim action with the pinched stern and all the weight in the back. Is it difficult to spin the boat while poling since you included the skeg?

In your build pics, you had a pretty serious coffin box going. Did you end up scrapping that idea. I assumed it would be glassed in, but maybe you just made it removable. Having mostly fished out of small boats and kayaks, I'm not that worried about the FS18's stability, but do you have any comments on that?

Are you glad you went with the jackplate? Have you experienced any porpoising? I didn't catch any tabs or a fin in any of your pics.

I'd like to know how it runs, but I really want to know is how it fishes. People are finishing these things, posting pics, and then never talking about how well they work. Most of them aren't even putting poling platforms on them! I'd love to hear about how it meets your needs and how it doesn't.

Also, WTH?!! You just finish her and then you're going to kick her to the curb. That's no way to treat a lady. Have your needs in a boat changed or did the FS18 not live up to your expectations? Watcha gettin' next? ;D

I appreciate it.

Elie


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> Gramps-I used Interlux Brightsides.  I'm very pleased with the finish.  It was surprisingly easy to use.
> 
> More questions-shoot.


Wow, pretty boat.

On the paint, did you tip/roll or spray? What Color is that and how much did ya use? It sure is pretty.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> First off, how well does it pole? Not sure if you've poled a Glades Skiff before, but how does it compare to the closest production boat that you've spent time on?
> 
> The only production boat I've spent any substantial amount of time poling is an HPX-T. I found the HPX-T to be remarkably easy to pole, the FS18 is easier, but not necessarily by enough margin to make me give up the relative stability of the HPX. The FS18 will go skinnier on the pole, by a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> > Gramps-I used Interlux Brightsides.  I'm very pleased with the finish.  It was surprisingly easy to use.
> >
> > More questions-shoot.
> 
> ...


It's Interlux Brightsides Light Blue that I rolled and tipped.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Josh, good first hand info, the first I've seen.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Elie-
I just noticed you're in Santa Rosa Beach now??? The LindSea will be calling Ft Walton Beach home while its displaced by the Ranger. Not yet sure if my dad will be coming to get it, or I'll be bringing it to him. If I bring it up there we should get together, you can run the boat and see what you think.

Josh


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Josh,

That would be fantastic! Just let me know when, and I'd be all over the opportunity. I'll be waiting at the dock with your (or your dad's) favorite beer in hand. I appreciate the offer and all the info. Those were the kind of answers I was looking for and about what I was expecting. Thanks.

Elie


----------

